# webeasy7 & godaddy



## clayartist (Feb 7, 2008)

I am a real newbie to site building. I plan to have godaddy host my site and use webeasy 7 software to design my site. Has anyone out there done this and what problems should I prepare for? Or should I run screaming into the darkness and just sign up to have ieasysite host my site?


----------



## dwalt12 (Feb 7, 2008)

I am having a problem now with a message "The website Package is older than the website page." I don't know how to make the package the new. Somebody help me out please!!!!


----------



## Crawlfish (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been using WE and Go Daddy for 4 years, just got "7". 
The basic page building is easy, adding pages, right clicking to create links from images and buttons is cake. It just takes playing with it and using the "build/preview" a lot. The main issue I ran into early on was discovering that every time I uploaded a new version of my site,(different file name) the older versions would still come up in favorites unless your deleted the old favorites and re-searched and bookmarked. My solution was to get a free WS FTP (tucows) software and go into the server side of my site and delete all the old data (not folders) then upload the new site. If you keep the exact same file/document name for your "package" all your viewers/customers bookmarks will still work with the new site.

I'm trying to use the ecommerce (add to cart) features of WE7 and having trouble with setting up a shipping calculator. Also drop down boxes and roll over scripts?

Has anyone figured these out in WE7?

CF


----------



## igboboi (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello,
I am also a novice when it comes to site building and designing etc. I recently purchased WebEasy Pro 7 and built a website and then hosted with godaddy and so far I haven't had very many issues. The one hold up I have encountered is unfortunately my own ignorance. I've come to find that anything I wish to do is absolutely within the parameters of the software and the hosting provider, the challenge is figuring out how to actually do what I need to do. I will say that Web Easy's tech support is somewhat lacking and I think things would have gone MUCH smoother had that been better but ultimately I feel it's a great matchup especially for a novice like myself. Godaddy also has 24-7 support so that helps too! I'd say start building! If you'd like to check out my site its www.fundthemental.com. Hope this helps!


----------

